# Frage zu Anschlüssen...



## fungo (30. Juli 2002)

Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage, da ich schon seit geraumer Zeit
keinen Rechner mehr zusammengebaut habe und nun mit einem
P4 konfrontiert werde.
Ich hab das Msi 845E Max Mainboard und dort gibt es zwei 
Stromanschlüsse (einen 4 Pin und einen  20Pin), ich muss 
ja beide Anschlüsse des Netzteils damit verbinden oder?
Da mein letzter Rechner ein p2 war gabs es den 4Pin Anschluss
noch nicht, aber er ist doch nur für die CPU so weit ich weiß oder?

Gibt es heute noch irgendeine Gefahr, dass das Mainboard usw. in
die ewigen Jagdgründe einegehen kann, sobald ich den Saft zum
ersten Mal enschalte?
Ich erinner mich da noch an alte 486 usw Zeiten


----------



## melmager (1. August 2002)

jo der 4 pin anschluss ist der saft für die P4 CPU
(bitte beide nutzen)
also knallen kanns nur wenn du bei den abstandshaltern zum befestigen des MB
welche hast die nicht dort sizen wo sie sollen ...
ps Kontrolle ob Netzteil auf 230V steht !!!


----------

